# Best PSU & Case for this configuration?



## RiGOD (Mar 4, 2012)

Intel 3.3 GHz Core i5-2500 (No overclocking)
Intel DH67CL
MSI GTX 560 (No future upgrades)
1 x Seagate 1 TB (Maybe 2 x in future)
2 x G.Skill NT DDR3 4 GB - 2400 (Maybe 4 x in future)
Asus DRW-24B3ST - 1150 (No future upgrades)

Which is the best PSU for this config? Newegg calculated a total of ~ *479 watts* fot this config. So I don't wanna waste money for any extra watts.

Is Seasonic S12II-520 the optimum buy?

Also is Cooler Master Elite 311 Plus a good option? (Considering no overcloking and NZXT is not available locally)


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 4, 2012)

Elpida has gone bankrupt, but then again AMD started memory manufacturing business. Some say Memory prices might increase because one of the largest manufacturer will be shutting down, then again one says that it create more breathing space and companies will product more memories to capture Elpida's spot. 

Point is, get it now and be done with it. Atleast that's how I'll do it. Its your call.

Seasonic S12II 520 will serve you nicely. Which city do you live in?


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 4, 2012)

I hail from Trivandrum, Kerala. There ain't no outlets selling Seasonic here. So planning to buy from Flipkart.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 4, 2012)

it is a great psu.get it eyes closed.it shines in evry field efficiency,uber quiet etc.,


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 4, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> it is a great psu.get it eyes closed.it shines in evry field efficiency,uber quiet etc.,



Thanks for the opinion mate. And a good Cabby around 3k for the above rig?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 4, 2012)

NZXT Gamma will suit your rig.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 7, 2012)

choose psu between corsair,antec,seasonic ..


----------

